# Tattooists in the North



## Part 2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Everytime there's a tattoo thread in general, everyone recommends good artists in London or Brighton. Much as I'd like to go and have work done by them it's not gonna happen anytime soon and I'm itching for something new.

I'm in Manchester. I've been to Louis Molloy when I was younger and although my tattoos have held up well, I thought he was a bit of a tosser. 12 years on and a look at his website seems to confirm he's not changed.

Other than that I've looked at Red Sea on Oxford Rd, the bloke there seems to do some nice work but some right crap too. Studio 81 on Oldham street isn't my taste and the place in Chorlton, Sacred Art looks to have lost it's best artist. 

Getting around isn't that much of a problem so if anyone knows anywhere in other cities I could check them out. I have a few ideas in mind at the moment but I need to see that the tattooist has some style of their own which seems to be rare up here.

Anyone had any nice work done?


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 1, 2006)

I know there's a really good bloke in Durham, but that's the other side of the country to you. I could find his name if you're interested.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I do need to go to Newcastle soon so it might be a possibility. 

Is there a website?


----------



## snadge (Mar 1, 2006)

If your going to Newcastle, get in touch with Low at Northside tattoo's in Whitley Bay, excellent studio with a style of their own.

sound bloke as well


----------



## Riff (Mar 1, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> If your going to Newcastle, get in touch with Low at Northside tattoo's in Whitley Bay, excellent studio with a style of their own.
> 
> sound bloke as well



Seconded!


----------



## free spirit (Mar 2, 2006)

i've heard that too from people who know about such things  

(northside tat's that is)


----------



## Alf Klein (Mar 2, 2006)

A guy I used to work with set up some where on Reddish lane (Gorton end I think). I don't know much about tattoos, but he was covered in them. Also a nice chap.


----------



## Onket (Mar 2, 2006)

Butch at Ultimate Skin in Leeds is very good. Mind you I've not seen him for years & years since I moved to London & I know he set up another studio in Barcelona & I know which one I'd rather work from, so I don't even know if he is at the Leeds one much anymore.

The studio is still there though, I went past it at Christmas.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 2, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I do need to go to Newcastle soon so it might be a possibility.
> 
> Is there a website?




http://www.artfulink.com/index2.html 

I've seen a lot of his work at conventions. I'm not sure the photos do it justice tbh.


----------



## Markyd (Mar 4, 2006)

Skin Deep in Darlington apparently has two of the best in the country there (1st and 2nd at some national event in 2004) I think. Seen some of there work and it looks good.

I go to a guy in Whitby called Shane at Whitby Tattoo. Class bloke. Going there this weekend to plan my next!


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello, does anyone else have any other possibilities? I'm looking to get a simple white tattoo done and would like to go on recommendations. I'm in Manchester - I've heard Louis Molloy's good but he's booked up til Feb next year. And I really don't have that kind of patience!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Book an appointment for February and keep ringing for cancellations. 

If it's only  a small piece you should be able to get in before then.

I went with Louis in the end and now have two sleeves that I'm well happy with.


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2007)

Louis is living on the fame of doing the Beckhams' (pretty crap) tattoos. Try Saz in Irlam, if you want someone in Manchester.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Louis might have got a lot of attention via celebrities but it's well deserved, 25 years to get to where he is. I'm fairly sure most of the people who go to him have never seen Beckham's tattoo up close, yet many will have looked at the work on his website.

No offence mate but I've yet to see another artist in the country turn out something like this.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 30, 2007)

that's absolutely ASTONISHING work


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 30, 2007)

that is amazing - want!


----------



## aqua (Aug 30, 2007)

not really the north but I know 2 great tattooists in Birmingham 

A bloke Bees and his mates have used and a lass that another friend of mine has used for an amazing back piece


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^wow!

northish (derby): lifetime tattoo 
http://www.myspace.com/lifetimetattoos 
(canny find their 'normal' website)

when i have money again, i'm getting this woman -   http://www.myspace.com/joolz_denby   - to re-do mine for me


----------



## aqua (Aug 30, 2007)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=57551169

thats Jo's work


----------



## zenie (Aug 30, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Louis might have got a lot of attention via celebrities but it's well deserved, 25 years to get to where he is. I'm fairly sure most of the people who go to him have never seen Beckham's tattoo up close, yet many will have looked at the work on his website.
> 
> No offence mate but I've yet to see another artist in the country turn out something like this.


 
Cor!! 

Which studio did it again?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Middleton Tattoo studio....www.tattoos.co.uk


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 30, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Book an appointment for February and keep ringing for cancellations.
> 
> If it's only  a small piece you should be able to get in before then.
> 
> I went with Louis in the end and now have two sleeves that I'm well happy with.



Yeah, it was your sleeves in the tattoos thread that led me to his website. His work's amazing but I'm not sure how much of his waiting list is made up of people who are just there because of Beckham's tattoos......

Also from his website I get the impression he's willing to do copies of the angel that Beckham has on his back - whereas I thought most tattooists wouldn't do copies of custom work? If it's something he does do, it seems rather dodgy, even if it is a bit of a money spinner for him


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Not sure mate, you'd have to ask him about that. At a guess I'd suspect there may be a small difference from the original to the one's he does for other people. 

Plenty of other artists have copied it badly too.

I'll have some pics of me new stuff up in the tattoo thread later.

Also I noticed you want it white. White looks great when it's pure white but if you tan at all it won't stay that colour. With my own stuff I don't think it matters as it still retains some contrast with the other parts of the tattoo but not sure how it looks on its own.


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, well if he did yours, then he's back on track, cos they are excellent. 
However he certainly went through a very dodgy patch a couple of years ago. I have a mate who went to him for a full back piece and it was a fucking disaster - he was rarely there at the time he'd made appointments for, he rushed it, did too much at once, and completely cocked it up, then got arsey about putting it right, in a kind of 'do you know who I am' kind of way. He refused to finish it in the end.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 30, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Louis is living on the fame of doing the Beckhams' (pretty crap) tattoos. Try Saz in Irlam, if you want someone in Manchester.



Had a quick look and def seems worth me checking out - thanks Moose!


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 30, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Not sure mate, you'd have to ask him about that. At a guess I'd suspect there may be a small difference from the original to the one's he does for other people.
> 
> Plenty of other artists have copied it badly too.
> 
> ...



Yes I've noticed other peeps with it in their galleries - most odd!

I'm wanting mine done on my inner arm and I'm quite pale, from having a look around it seems like it can be rather difficult to predict how well it'll take, I'll be giving it a go though 

Look forward to seeing more of your pics!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 31, 2007)

Come a bit late to this thread, but as I was drifting off to sleep last night I suddenly though 'I must remember to recommend Paul Naylor at Indigo Tattoo'. Lovely bloke and one of the best up-and-coming artists in the country IMO.

http://www.indigotattoo.com/indexx.htm


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 31, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Come a bit late to this thread, but as I was drifting off to sleep last night I suddenly though 'I must remember to recommend Paul Naylor at Indigo Tattoo'. Lovely bloke and one of the best up-and-coming artists in the country IMO.
> 
> http://www.indigotattoo.com/indexx.htm



Thanks May - looks very promising


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 19, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Louis is living on the fame of doing the Beckhams' (pretty crap) tattoos. Try Saz in Irlam, if you want someone in Manchester.



So I took your advice and went on Saz's waiting list and I've got a cancellation for tomorrow (eek!) I had a look at some other places that didn't have waiting lists but there's something reassuring about not being able to get in straight away


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul Hannon in wolverhampton is very good.


----------



## Rizzy (Dec 21, 2007)

Rob Doubtfire in Bradford did some of my work and all of a friend of mines, I'd highly recommend him. Lovely bloke too, although he may call you flower if you're a girl. Heh.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheers for all the recs, I went with Hazel at Saz.  I got it done just before Crimbo and am loving it


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Cribynkle said:
			
		

> Cheers for all the recs, I went with Hazel at Saz.  I got it done just before Crimbo and am loving it




Photos then!!!!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 4, 2008)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Photos then!!!!



 I'll give it a go in a bit - though I'm not sure how it'll show up being white and all.......


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 13, 2008)

Cribynkle said:
			
		

> I'll give it a go in a bit - though I'm not sure how it'll show up being white and all.......



.........and it really doesn't show up at all


----------



## Bingo (Jul 15, 2009)

I live in Leeds and been working up to getting a tatt for a while... is Ultimate Skin definately the one to go for or are there any other goodies nearby?


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've heard recently of someone in Leeds but name escapes me just now, Steve somebody I think. 

Depends what you're wanting though I suppose.


----------



## Intastella (Jul 15, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> ^^^wow!
> 
> northish (derby): lifetime tattoo
> http://www.myspace.com/lifetimetattoos
> ...



Joolz did mine and my friend's hands. Nice work, lovely lady


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 15, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> I've heard recently of someone in Leeds but name escapes me just now, Steve somebody I think.
> 
> Depends what you're wanting though I suppose.



Steve Byrne - does lovely classic old school style. An acquaintance of mine who is an undertaker has a beautiful mortuary-themed backpiece from him.


----------



## ethel (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd recommend triple six in sunderland: http://www.triplesixstudios.co.uk/NEWS1.htm


they did most of my friend hannah's. here's some examples of hers:


----------



## Intastella (Jul 15, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> I'd recommend triple six in sunderland: http://www.triplesixstudios.co.uk/NEWS1.htm
> 
> 
> they did most of my friend hannah's. here's some examples of hers:



Beautiful work


----------



## Bingo (Jul 15, 2009)

wow those are amazing


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 15, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Steve Byrne - does lovely classic old school style. An acquaintance of mine who is an undertaker has a beautiful mortuary-themed backpiece from him.



Thats the fella, thought it was probably old school stuff too because of the people who told me about him.

Been in touch with bez about doing my chest, might well throw a robot into the mix


----------



## Edie (Jul 15, 2009)

That looks wicked!

Edit to say: but not as wicked as sarahluvs mate  that has made me see tattoo in totally new light!


----------



## Bingo (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Sarahluv did the guy from 666 design those too or what? I LOVE it.

Do like the blue flowers tho.. who did that one?


----------



## ethel (Jul 15, 2009)

bingo-my friend drew rough sketches for the back piece and bez designed the two girls from ideas from her (i think!)


----------



## Bingo (Jul 15, 2009)

Her art is really good I'd like something similar myself, love the plant themed stuff with a twist... shadows on the red flower one look wicked.


----------



## Onket (Jul 15, 2009)

What's the cost & waiting list situation with these people?

At a guess I'd say high & long, they are fucking nice tatts.

I've been going to Don at North Star Tattoo in Harrogate for a year or so now, reasonably priced and good quality. No website but I'm pretty sure he's on Myspace, I'll have a look.

Here- http://www.myspace.com/donnorthstar


----------

